# Chick beating up on the others!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We have a silver leghorn chick that goes around pecking the other chicks' eyes, biting them and yanking on them. Will this injure the other chicks? Will it eventually stop? My little sister is very upset about it. We've tried separating the one chick, but we have only one waterer, and I don't want to buy another for just one chick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep the mean one out....it won't get better....only worse... get a mayonnaise lid....clean it and use it for water... :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks! We actually already separated it because it was pecking constantly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not likely to get any better... unless the others are smaller and eventually are the same size as the bully and can put her in her place. In my experience the aggressive ones have to be separated.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. If you really want to keep it you might be able to trim the top beak back just a little to minimize injuries but I don't know at what age I would recommend doing that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all! Right now it's not a lot of trouble to keep her separated. We'll se when she gets older. If we can't keep her we may find someone who wants her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> Thanks all! Right now it's not a lot of trouble to keep her separated. We'll se when she gets older. If we can't keep her we may find someone who wants her.


If it doesn't work.... tell her Kentucky Fried Chicken is looking for new recruits...maybe she'll calm down... :laugh:

Sorry I don't know anything about raising chickens, but I hope she settles and you won't have to part with her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well we separated her for a couple days, put her back and she's cured! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww glad to hear it! I guess KFC will have to call on someone else! Haha...sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad she's back with the rest of the flock! KFC LMAO! I had a rooster who was mean as sin we took him to grandpa's so he could be their din-din ....... needless to say the bird still live's and protect's granny when grandpa's gone!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

iddybit acres said:


> Glad she's back with the rest of the flock! KFC LMAO! I had a rooster who was mean as sin we took him to grandpa's so he could be their din-din ....... needless to say the bird still live's and protect's granny when grandpa's gone!


LOL!!!!!


----------

